# Placement of Receiver/Tuner/Etc help, pic included



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am having a hard time figuring out a space for my receiver/TV tuner/Gaming consoles. I'm leaning on keeping the screen wall clean with just the Floorstanding speakers and shelf mount center channel being there. Any ideas? I was thinking maybe behind the couch wall in the furnace room but worried about temps in there as it gets a little warm at times in that room. I'm guessing to do that i would need to buy some sort of IR remote setup. Would have to look into the cost of those. 

http://floorplanner.com/projects/22177544-basement-renovation/edit#assets


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That would likely be best in your situation. The furnace room has to have some sort of airflow into and out of it. If not enough, and pending the type of furnace you have (internal or external air for combustion), you may want to cut another vent between that room and the outer area and use a fan to pull warm air from the top of the room and allow natural pressure change to draw air into that room from a floor vent in the wall.

Bryan


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

The furnace room will have a fully louvered door to provide adequate air for the furnace. I'm actually thinking, now that i was down there doing some wiring, that i make a built in shelf on the corner wall on the short wall that is parallel with the couch wall around the corner. I was thinking this is best also as I can easily run new speaker/media cables in any direction as i've built conduit runs into the soffits that cross between rooms into unfinished sections for easy access and distribution.


----------

